# Is sugar free chocolate ok on Keto ?



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Just wondering if sugar free chocolate is ok on keto diet?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

sugar free ? never seen it lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all depends on how your body handles polymols(sp)


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheers pscarb, just gonna give it a go.Sizar,its Sugar free for diabetics mate,get in health food shops


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Many ''sugar free'' things are quite high in carbs...have a look at the label............and some of the sweetners in them have a laxative effect....they are often not suitable if you have a wheat allergy as they can contain wheat bi products to sweeten them.


Thanks Janet


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

boxer2quick said:


> Cheers pscarb, just gonna give it a go.Sizar,its Sugar free for diabetics mate,get in health food shops


to be honest i don't really go around looking for chocolate..i aven't had any choco in like 5 6 years lol as i'm not a fan of it anyway


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

sizar said:


> to be honest i don't really go around looking for chocolate..i aven't had any choco in like 5 6 years lol as i'm not a fan of it anyway


Im getting a bit of a craving for it so thought I'd ask ! lol by the way mate, how many carbs a day are you doing when you do the keto ? some people recon 30 some upto 50 ?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

boxer2quick said:


> Cheers pscarb, just gonna give it a go.Sizar,its Sugar free for diabetics mate,get in health food shops


 it wont work m8 diabetic choc has more carbs in than normal choc id avoid it like the plauqe


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Rowntree's Sugar Free Jelly if you're getting sugar cravings (Y)


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Rowntree's Sugar Free Jelly if you're getting sugar cravings (Y)


 Good suggestion, or have a diet coke, that hits the sweet craving... Don't go looking for alternatives, just get your head around it and keep busy, the cravings only last a short time and then you're OK! :thumb:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

kitten30 said:


> Good suggestion, or have a diet coke, that hits the sweet craving... Don't go looking for alternatives, just get your head around it and keep busy, the cravings only last a short time and then you're OK! :thumb:


 this^^^^^but allways check the labels on sugar free products and check for carbs, i know sugar free polo mint have about 100 g of carbs in so be carfull, diet coke or pepsi max will defo be ok....nice back shot too kitten


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

pepsi max cured any sweet tooth of mine


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

are drinks like coke zero and sprite zero ok? they're sugar free

and whats the difference between a diet pepsi and pepsi max if they are both sugar free?

just wondering


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

holland and barrett do a good chok bar. Low enuff carbs to keep me in keto and makes me feel human again lol. 50p

I'm sure there is diabetic chocolates sold elsewhere too


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ste247 said:


> this^^^^^but allways check the labels on sugar free products and check for carbs,* i know sugar free polo mint have about 100 g of carbs in *so be carfull, diet coke or pepsi max will defo be ok....nice back shot too kitten


The packet doesn't even weigh 100g...so how can this be true? :whistling:

Polo's (sugar free) contain *33.3g* of carbs...ALL from polyols PER PACK.

http://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Polo-Mints-Sugar-Free/30338011


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

ste247 said:


> this^^^^^but allways check the labels on sugar free products and check for carbs, i know sugar free polo mint have about 100 g of carbs in so be carfull, diet coke or pepsi max will defo be ok....nice back shot too kitten


 Personally I wouldn't indulge just because it says sugar free..Diet coke or Dr. Pepper zero def take away the cravings and fill your tum up a bit!

Thanks Ste...


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

kitten30 said:


> Personally I wouldn't indulge just because it says sugar free..Diet coke or Dr. Pepper zero def take away the cravings and fill your tum up a bit!
> 
> Thanks Ste...


 ye i wont induldge in any sugar free foods lol they are still full of carbs and pepsi max and dr pepper zero keep me sane while dieting lol



Mrs Weeman said:


> The packet doesn't even weigh 100g...so how can this be true? :whistling:
> 
> Polo's (sugar free) contain *33.3g* of carbs...ALL from polyols PER PACK.
> 
> http://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Polo-Mints-Sugar-Free/30338011


i meant per 100g of polos contains about 100 grams of carbs, even 1 pkt will kick you out of ketosis anyway lol i should have explaind thats what i meant silly me he he


----------

